# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rodine grupe za dojenje u Osijeku!

## mamaja

Drage trudnice i mame, nakon Splita i Zagreba pozivamo i osječanke da se pridruže Rodinim grupama za potporu dojenju!


Okupljamo prvu grupu i s radom krećemo 14.3.2009. u 11.00 sati. Sastanci će se održavati jednom mjesečno u dječjem vrtiću "Radost" u Zagrebačkoj 10, a vodit će ih rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas. 

Razgovarat ćemo o sljedećim temama: 

1. Dojenje - dobrobiti i očekivanja 
2. Prvi tjedni s djetetom 
3. Problemi u dojenju 
4. Dohrana i nastavak dojenja 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se kontinuirano, radnim danom od 9 - 18 sati na broj telefona 095 831 7764.  

Radionice su besplatne.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku, dobro nam došle! :D

----------


## saška

Sjajno je da grupe kreću i u Osijeku  :D !

----------


## tomita

Odlično!  :D 
Dolazim svakako, doduše ko zna hoću li stići na prvi sastanak jer mi je taman termin dan prije, al ako budem u komadu dolazimo ja i moj veliki sisavac!  :Wink:

----------


## saška

> Odlično!  :D 
> Dolazim svakako, doduše ko zna hoću li stići na prvi sastanak jer mi je taman termin dan prije, al ako budem u komadu dolazimo ja i moj veliki sisavac!


Već? Sretno   :Kiss:  !

----------


## tomita

Jes, i to je stiglo! Još sitno brojim pa u nove avanture...  8)

----------


## saška

:Love:

----------


## sade_74

ja ću se rado pridružiti iako je mom mališi već 4mj. ali sam sa dojenjem jako muku mučila upočetku, bolje reći jedno 2 i pol mjeseca i žao mi je što se nisam unaprijed educirala o dojenju, ali sam srećom ipak na jedvice jade uspjela doć na zelenu granu  kad me jedna prijateljica uputila na Rodine stranice.

----------


## mamaja

drago mi je da su početni problemi iza vas i da ste ih uspješno prevladali   :Love:  

svakako nazovi da te upišemo.  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

podsjećam   :Smile:

----------


## sade_74

prijavila se! see U!   :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

super   :Smile:

----------


## thara

kad kreće nova grupa za dojenje? htjela bih se pridružiti, pa da ne zakasnem s prijavom  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

Bok,

nova grupa kreće za mjesec dva još nemamo točan datum.

Poziv za prijave će biti na portalu i na forumu.

Ako želiš možeš mi na pp poslati svoje podatke da te predbilježim ako ti odgovara.

----------


## mamaja

drage trudnice i mame dojilice, imamo datum, imamo novi prostor, počinjemo primati prijave  :D 

prvo okupljanje je 17.10.2009. (subota) u 11.00 u volonterskom centru u osijeku, stepinčeva 15.

prijaviti se možete na tel. 091/22 77 229

----------


## tomita

:D

----------


## Mamita

podižem   :Smile:

----------

